# Whirlpool Duet



## tryinitmyself (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, We just bought the Whirlpool Duet Steam front load washer and dryer. I just wanted to let anyone that is thinking about getting one know how much I love mine. It took some getting used to, and I don't know if all front loaders are the same, but it uses very little water. I thought something was wrong with it. I didn't see any water in the tub or suds. I had to call Whirlpool because I swore there was something wrong. They actually sent out a technician to make sure it was ok. The guy was laughing at me for being a front loader newbie, and assured me that it was working properly. Anyway, he also told me to keep the washing machine door open when it's not being used. He said if you don't it never gets a chance to completely dry out inside and can get stinky.. They never told me that when I bought it. So, if anyone is having a problem with their front loader getting smelly, try leaving the door open when you are not using it. I also lift up the rubber seal around the edge and dry out underneath that seal with a paper towel after the washer stops.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

They do save water.


----------



## bullet (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

i bought the LG ones about 3 years ago and have had nothing but problems with the washer. hope you have better luck with the Duet


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The Whirlpool Duet is a good washer, not to say it will never have problems but a least there parts are available with out have to go through the lock of Fort Knox.

Whirlpool part are available at most every parts supplier because they are locally made.

Here is a good place to get your Whirlpool parts.


----------

